# Bone scans



## cassie_c (Mar 18, 2009)

Back in the UK I had been having yearly bone scans for several years and am on medication for osteoporosis.

When I went to see my GP here for the first time with my UK medical notes he said that he would refer me to a heart specialist a year after my last one in the UK for a heart condition, but when I said that I was also due to have a bone scan he said that I would have to have that done privately!

Does anyone know if this is the case - why would that not be included in normal hospital procedures?


----------



## cassie_c (Mar 18, 2009)

*Edit*

Sorry - I'm a newbie here and can't see ho to edit my original post!

I should have added that I'm a pensioner and don't pay for my prescriptions etc..


----------



## zilly (Mar 9, 2010)

Hi--Do you mean bone density scan? I'm privately insured and get them done on that-but not every year unnless there was some great clinical need!Mine are done every 4 years privately and I have some degree of osteoporosis. I think it will depend om the clinical need/urgency.


----------



## cassie_c (Mar 18, 2009)

zilly said:


> Hi--Do you mean bone density scan? I'm privately insured and get them done on that-but not every year unnless there was some great clinical need!Mine are done every 4 years privately and I have some degree of osteoporosis. I think it will depend om the clinical need/urgency.


Hello Zilly - yes, it is the bone density scan that I mean. I was having them done yearly because I was on steroids for many years which affects the bones and the consultant was keeping an eye on the density.

I was due for my yearly scan in February this year but missed it due to the move etc.

I think that maybe the best thing for me to do is to consult my UK consultant and ask his advice. He did give me a copy of my records to give to a Spanish specialist - but first I need the referral!

Thanks for your reply


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

cassie_c said:


> Hello Zilly - yes, it is the bone density scan that I mean. I was having them done yearly because I was on steroids for many years which affects the bones and the consultant was keeping an eye on the density.
> 
> I was due for my yearly scan in February this year but missed it due to the move etc.
> 
> ...


You wont need a referral as such in Spain if you do a private one. You go see a specialist and he puts you up for a scan. Been there done that. There are people that offer scans on the internet at clinics and hospitals if you do a little research


----------



## zilly (Mar 9, 2010)

I'm not sure wher you live-but there is at least one private clinic in Malaga Port that does bone density scans-and I had one done a few months ago in a private clinic in Alhaurin el Grande.I'm not sure what the cost is-but I would think about 200 euros as it's so quick and doesn't need complex equipment as in a MRI. If you want the phone numbers of either I have them--the clinic in Alhaurin El Grande has all the scanning equipment including an open MRI scanner.


----------



## cassie_c (Mar 18, 2009)

zilly said:


> I'm not sure wher you live-but there is at least one private clinic in Malaga Port that does bone density scans-and I had one done a few months ago in a private clinic in Alhaurin el Grande.I'm not sure what the cost is-but I would think about 200 euros as it's so quick and doesn't need complex equipment as in a MRI. If you want the phone numbers of either I have them--the clinic in Alhaurin El Grande has all the scanning equipment including an open MRI scanner.


Thanks for that, but I don't want to have to go privately if I can have it done on the health service.

I actually went to the docs yesterday for a repeat prescription and there was a locum there as my doctor's on holiday. He spoke quite good English, so I asked him and he said 'yes, it is possible - ask your Doctor when he gets back' so I think that maybe my doctor misunderstood what I was asking - I'm not sure how to get it across any better though! 

What I'd like is to find someone who's actually having them done on the health service already or somewhere on the net that states what treatments & tests you're entitled to on the health service in Spain!


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

cassie_c said:


> Thanks for that, but I don't want to have to go privately if I can have it done on the health service.
> 
> I actually went to the docs yesterday for a repeat prescription and there was a locum there as my doctor's on holiday. He spoke quite good English, so I asked him and he said 'yes, it is possible - ask your Doctor when he gets back' so I think that maybe my doctor misunderstood what I was asking - I'm not sure how to get it across any better though!
> 
> What I'd like is to find someone who's actually having them done on the health service already or somewhere on the net that states what treatments & tests you're entitled to on the health service in Spain!


Damn near any test/treatment you care to wish as far as I know & a good deal quicker than on the NHS.
Yes I believe your doctor misunderstood you, so next time go armed with what you need written in Spanish to help.


----------



## zilly (Mar 9, 2010)

I hope it all works out well for you and you get it done quickly. Lx


----------



## cassie_c (Mar 18, 2009)

Thank you for your replies - my Spanish is reasonable but I suppose when it comes to technical stuff such as medical I *should* take an interpreter.

I _*did*_ actually translate my medical notes from England into Spanish but the doctor barely glanced at them. The locum I saw the other day gave me his number & said I could see him at his clinic - but, of course, it's private - so 'mucho dinero'


----------

